# Looking for financier recipe



## baldylocks (Nov 9, 2001)

Anyone have a financier recipe? I've been using one by Patricia Wells which is very good, but would like to try something different...
Thanks
Baldylocks


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello Baldylocks and welcome to Cheftalk.

Here's one from Ladurée Restaurant in Paris. Excerpted from "Paris - Recipes from Thirteen Outstanding French Bakeries (Linda Dannenberg)


FINANCIERS

5 tablespoons/75 g unsalted butter, cut into pieces
5 tablespoons sliced or slivered blanched almonds
1/3 cup/35 g confectioner's sugar, lightly packed
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon/35 g all-purpose flour
3 large egg whites
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Melt the butter in a small saucepan over moderate heat until lightly golden, about 3 to 4 minutes. Watch carefully to avoid burning. Pour the butter into a medium bowl, leaving behind any sediment in the pan.

Grind the almonds, sugar, and flour in a food processor until powdery. Add the egg whites and vanilla and mix briefly until smooth. Add the browned butter, mixing until blended. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate the batter overnight.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Stir the mixture briefly to deflate it. Generously butter 10 financier molds (small trapezoid shapes), or use 1 1/2 dozen small (1 3/4 inch/4 cm) muffin tins. Spoon the batter into the molds, dividing it evenly. Bake until golden, about 13 to 15 minutes for small muffin shapes, 15 to 20 minutes for larger financiers. Cool in the pan on a wire rack for about 5 minutes; then unmold and cool completely. Store airtight.

Note: In France, when financiers are baked in round molds, one blanched almond slice is usually placed on top. You can also bake the mixture in a buttered 8-inch/20 cm square pan, then cut the cake into rectangles.

Makes 10 financiers
(or 16 to 18 small rounds)


----------



## baldylocks (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie, sounds good I'll try it out on Thanksgiving...

Baldylocks


----------



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

I have the following recipe:

Warm Hazelnut Financier Cake with a Malted Ice Cream

It is easier to give you the web page rather than try to cut and paste as their images as well.

The URL is: http://www.hub-uk.com/foodpages02/recip0083.htm


----------



## baldylocks (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks, sounds interesting too, never would have thought of the ice cream...

Baldylocks


----------

